# straight furries here?



## crazydog (Jul 29, 2009)

im intrested in how many straight furries there are around  in the fandom. if your a straight fur post here so i can get an idea of how many there are thanks help is apprecated!:-D


----------



## blackfuredfox (Jul 29, 2009)

crazydog said:


> im intrested in how many straight furries there are around  in the fandom. if your a straight fur post here so i can get an idea of how many there are thanks help is apprecated!:-D



PARADOX, straight...furries, thats unpossible. check the sexual preference thread on the stickies sexy boy.


----------



## AlexInsane (Jul 29, 2009)

Straight furries? In MY FAF?

AHAHAHAHAHAAAAA~! HA HAA! Oh my GOD, THAT'S A GOOD ONE!

*choke, wheeze*


----------



## Darkwing (Jul 29, 2009)

I am straight, you are not alone.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Jul 29, 2009)

AlexInsane said:


> Straight furries? In MY FAF?
> 
> AHAHAHAHAHAAAAA~! HA HAA! Oh my GOD, THAT'S A GOOD ONE!
> 
> *choke, wheeze*



finding a straight furry is like finding a straight guy in a San Fracisco Navy Recuritment Office.


----------



## crazydog (Jul 29, 2009)

yeah i know thats what i said i dont think there are many thats why i posted this thread


----------



## Darkwing (Jul 29, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> finding a straight furry is like finding a straight guy in a San Fracisco Navy Recuritment Office.



Seconded, that is so true.


----------



## SirrocoTheServal (Jul 29, 2009)

Straight as a .50 cal gun barrel... but u already knew that.


----------



## HotActionYiffFur (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm one in a million


----------



## crazydog (Jul 29, 2009)

Darkwing said:


> I am straight, you are not alone.


 phew im glad haha:-D


----------



## blackfuredfox (Jul 29, 2009)

Darkwing said:


> Seconded, that is so true.



im just gonna sig that real quick


----------



## crazydog (Jul 29, 2009)

woah im suprised at this already i figured i was gonna get a truck load of bs dumped on me when i posted this thread


----------



## furrygamer84 (Jul 29, 2009)

straight here


----------



## Beta Link (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm straight.


----------



## Uro (Jul 29, 2009)

All gay. The straight ones are lying to themselves.


----------



## crazydog (Jul 29, 2009)

now for some females? thats gonna be rare


----------



## blackfuredfox (Jul 29, 2009)

crazydog said:


> now for some females? thats gonna be rare



thats non-existant.


----------



## crazydog (Jul 29, 2009)

Uro said:


> All gay. The straight ones are lying to themselves.


 do you happen to be gay? just wandering cause im straight and im definatly not lying to anybody i have a girl friend as a mater of fact


----------



## Soy (Jul 29, 2009)

"Straight" and "furry" are two words that are never in the same sentence.


----------



## CryoScales (Jul 29, 2009)

I am straight and from Canada. I find it surprising how some people can't comprehend that.

Oh and if anyone denies my sexual orientation I do have video tapes that say otherwise


----------



## Duality Jack (Jul 29, 2009)

I am a heterosexual. I am a furry. But then again, I am also a dramatic arts student and I am heterosexual. OOoooh.


----------



## crazydog (Jul 29, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> thats non-existant.


 im starting to think that myself


----------



## blackfuredfox (Jul 29, 2009)

crazydog said:


> do you happen to be gay? just wandering cause im straight and im definatly not lying to anybody i have a girl friend as a mater of fact



then bi like me, but then again ive never had a gf, i prefer guys.


----------



## Uro (Jul 29, 2009)

crazydog said:


> do you happen to be gay? just wandering cause im straight and im definatly not lying to anybody i have a girl friend as a mater of fact



It's all an illusion.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Jul 29, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> I am straight and from Canada. I find it surprising how some people can't comprehend that.
> 
> Oh and if anyone denies my sexual orientation I do have video tapes that say otherwise



pics or it didnt happen.


----------



## crazydog (Jul 29, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> I am straight and from Canada. I find it surprising how some people can't comprehend that.
> 
> Oh and if anyone denies my sexual orientation I do have video tapes that say otherwise


 my buddy is straight and is from canada sirroco up a few post


----------



## FourLetterWord (Jul 29, 2009)

there are more straight people than gay people in the furry fandom, just not more straight than gay+bi combined :O


----------



## CryoScales (Jul 29, 2009)

FourLetterWord said:


> there are more straight people than gay people in the furry fandom, just not more straight than gay+bi combined :O



and most of the bi's prefer men


----------



## blackfuredfox (Jul 29, 2009)

FourLetterWord said:


> there are more straight people than gay people in the furry fandom, just not more straight than gay+bi combined :O



sorry, but sex pref. says that gays out number by 1.


----------



## crazydog (Jul 29, 2009)

idk there are more gay furries than i can count i can count all the strait ones on my fingers and toes and still have some left over but it could be true but never know


----------



## Gnome (Jul 29, 2009)

i am 89% straight, does that count?
=^..^=


----------



## blackfuredfox (Jul 29, 2009)

Gnome said:


> i am 89% straight, does that count?
> =^..^=



no.


----------



## Loki (Jul 29, 2009)

Straight, and female.

You may all now proceed to have heart attacks, mental breakdowns, a shot (yes, please) and/or boners.


----------



## CryoScales (Jul 29, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> no.



You should be a spokesman for all furries. When a news reporter asks "Wait are furries just a gay clique where you just masterbate to large human dicks on animal bodies?" You would say yes


----------



## Zerulu (Jul 29, 2009)

You should've made a poll..

Straight here. Hell's yeah. -puts on sunglasses and walks calmly away from an explosion-


----------



## crazydog (Jul 29, 2009)

Gnome said:


> i am 89% straight, does that count?
> =^..^=


 idk whats the other 11% atracted to if its the same sex then no it dosent count


----------



## virus (Jul 29, 2009)

straight people don't make threads asking if there are straight people.


----------



## AlexInsane (Jul 29, 2009)

Gnome said:


> i am 89% straight, does that count?
> =^..^=



How the fuck do you figure percentages of sexuality? What, does each specific sex act carry a percentage of how gay or straight you are?


----------



## CryoScales (Jul 29, 2009)

virus said:


> straight people don't make threads asking if their are straight people.



That depends. If they are homophobic they want to see if they'll get banned for calling everyone queero-sexcsuals


----------



## blackfuredfox (Jul 29, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> You should be a spokesman for all furries. When a news reporter asks "Wait are furries just a gay clique where you just masterbate to large human dicks on animal bodies?" You would say yes



well i wasa thinking of being a lobbyist for tabbacco companies, excuse me while i have a seizure from the post above yours.


----------



## crazydog (Jul 29, 2009)

Zerulu said:


> You should've made a poll..
> 
> Straight here. Hell's yeah. -puts on sunglasses and walks calmly away from an explosion-


 omg omg omg omg omg omg i cant believe it *heart attack*  im alive dont panic im ok


----------



## Zerulu (Jul 29, 2009)

AlexInsane said:


> How the fuck do you figure percentages of sexuality? What, does each specific sex act carry a percentage of how gay or straight you are?


Getting it up the butt is an auto 50%.


----------



## crazydog (Jul 29, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> That depends. If they are homophobic they want to see if they'll get banned for calling everyone queero-sexcsuals


 amen


----------



## blackfuredfox (Jul 29, 2009)

crazydog said:


> omg omg omg omg omg omg i cant believe it *heart attack*  im alive dont panic im ok



i wanted to die going down with the ship, so now on my grave put 'Yiffing in Hell'. *procedes to play Highway To Hell and air guitar*


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Jul 29, 2009)

AlexInsane said:


> How the fuck do you figure percentages of sexuality? What, does each specific sex act carry a percentage of how gay or straight you are?



Why certainly! You see, it's all like a spectrum.
You suck a guy, it's 10% gay, you take it up the butt, another 15% towards gay, you touch balls, that's  30%. It all adds up. :3

And it goes the other way if you do so with a woman.


----------



## Zerulu (Jul 29, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> i wanted to die going down with the ship, so now on my grave put 'Yiffing in Hell'. *procedes to play Highway To Hell and air guitar*


Awwwwwyeeaaaaah!


----------



## Gnome (Jul 29, 2009)

> *AlexInsane wrote*: How the fuck do you figure percentages of sexuality? What, does each specific sex act carry a percentage of how gay or straight you are?


well unnaturally feminine males in artwork (to the extent that does not exist in reality) are attractive...
maybe i find the unnaturally feminized ones atractive because they are feminized IDK
so thats why i used the percentage


----------



## blackfuredfox (Jul 29, 2009)

Zerulu said:


> Awwwwwyeeaaaaah!



im a bisexual leaning gay, so now there is no sexual tension bettween me and women, friendly high five.


----------



## Zerulu (Jul 29, 2009)

Gnome said:


> well unnaturally feminine males in artwork (to the extent that does not exist in reality) are attractive...
> maybe i find the unnaturally feminized ones atractive because they are feminized IDK
> so thats why i used the percentage


I think the more important factor is whether or not you desire penis in your mouth.



blackfuredfox said:


> im a bisexual leaning gay, so now there is no sexual tension bettween me and women, friendly high five.


Just-friends ass grab!


----------



## blackfuredfox (Jul 29, 2009)

Zerulu said:


> Just-friends ass grab!



lets see who can beat who in a series of friendly outdoor competions, yeah.


----------



## crazydog (Jul 29, 2009)

Zerulu said:


> I think the more important factor is whether or not you desire penis in your mouth.
> 
> 
> Just-friends ass grab!


 it all boils down to whether you want to or have had sex with the same sex


----------



## Gnome (Jul 29, 2009)

> I think the more important factor is whether or not you desire penis in your mouth.





> it all boils down to whether you want to or have had sex with the same sex


well ok then, im straight lol


----------



## Duality Jack (Jul 29, 2009)

Loki said:


> Straight, and female.
> 
> You may all now proceed to have heart attacks, mental breakdowns, a shot (yes, please) and/or boners.


 (insert relentless flirting here)

Strait, but sex had nothing with becoming a furry, I actually am apathetic about that aspect. I enjoy the metaphorical side speak of who you are in a new way. A pure way. I love it.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jul 29, 2009)

Soy said:


> "Straight" and "furry" are two words that are never in the same sentence.



I am a straight furry. *waits for universe to explode* No explosion? HA! I beat the system! X3


----------



## blackfuredfox (Jul 29, 2009)

Kuro Ryuichi said:


> I am a straight furry. *waits for universe to explode* No explosion? HA! I beat the system! X3



no your just no there yet, give it time.

not that this isnt fun but, im getting tired, my ass is sore not from gay buttsex but sitting on a wood chair for 12+ hours, and my index finger hurts, so good night.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jul 29, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> no your just not there yet, give it time.



You scare me. XD (wait wrong smiley) D: (there, that's better )


----------



## Zerulu (Jul 29, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> lets see who can beat who in a series of friendly outdoor competions, yeah.


Super good! Then we can use the coed showers together.


----------



## FluffMouse (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm straight.. and a female. >>


----------



## Zerulu (Jul 29, 2009)

SugarMental said:


> I'm straight.. and a female. >>


No, you dont exist. Get out of here. >8|


----------



## CryoScales (Jul 29, 2009)

Zerulu said:


> No, you dont exist. Get out of here. >8|



Your dollar bills have no power on forums. Your not the Monopoly guy


----------



## Zerulu (Jul 29, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> Your dollar bills have no power on forums. Your not the Monopoly guy


They have _all of the power_.


----------



## Orbyss (Jul 29, 2009)

All though I can most definitely swing it both directions (and have -- nothing lurid, though), a tiny little wiring thing in my brain goes for the guys for that duality.  You can't really stop reproductive urges, after all.

Sadly, I'm too scary, so I'll just remain single.  Or maybe that's not sad.  I guess that depends on who I'm asking, my analytical processes, or my rather retarded, if well-meaning, instincts.

Autophile it is.

No, not cars.


----------



## CryoScales (Jul 29, 2009)

Orbyss said:


> No, not cars.



Damn. Because Car Porn sounds very appetizing right now


----------



## Shindo (Jul 29, 2009)

HEY OP!
LETS HAVE SEX


----------



## HotActionYiffFur (Jul 29, 2009)

you're all gay


<3


----------



## Orbyss (Jul 29, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> Damn. Because Car Porn sounds very appetizing right now



Was not aware it was edible.


----------



## CryoScales (Jul 29, 2009)

Orbyss said:


> Was not aware it was edible.



I was talking about a different kind of hunger


----------



## gray_foxor (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm straight.


----------



## Airborne_Piggy (Jul 29, 2009)

That's like saying "dry water." It's an oxymoron.


----------



## ChrisPanda (Jul 29, 2009)

Straight.


----------



## LizardKing (Jul 29, 2009)

Hi.


----------



## CryoScales (Jul 29, 2009)

LizardKing said:


> Hi.



Shh. Don't scare 'em away LizardKing


----------



## capthavoc123 (Jul 29, 2009)

Just like in the general population, straight furries vastly outnumber gay furries.

And just like in the general population, the gay segment appears much larger because they are very prominent (and frankly obnoxious).


----------



## nobu (Jul 29, 2009)

Nobu does not enjoy the cock.


----------



## great lakes goon (Jul 29, 2009)

count me in the minority then cause im as straight as a ruler


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 29, 2009)

I use to be a straight furry , then this faggotry got to me.  Get away while you still can, straightfags.


----------



## Irreverent (Jul 29, 2009)

Poet said:


> I am a heterosexual. I am a furry.



Ok.



> But then again, *I am also a dramatic arts student* and I am heterosexual. OOoooh.



Now I know you're kidding......

I'm pretty close to 2.5 on the Kinsey scale myself.


----------



## klo1313er (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm straight.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 29, 2009)

Anyone else notice that new furs are like the only straight ones?


----------



## Fluory (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm too bisexual to be in this thread. FIDDLESTICKS.


----------



## slydude851 (Jul 29, 2009)

me


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Jul 29, 2009)

Straight/Hetro/Male!

There are a few of us. Not many, tho.


----------



## Sparticle (Jul 29, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Anyone else notice that new furs are like the only straight ones?



The more time I spend on this forum the closer to bi im getting.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 29, 2009)

Sparticle said:


> The more time I spend on this forum the closer to bi im getting.


 I think it's infectious.  Homosexuality is obviously a disease.


----------



## Panzermanathod (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm not reading this whole thread so this joke may have already been done.

ITT: The word Furfag is justified.

Also, I'm straight.


----------



## Rai Toku (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm straight. Unlucky in love, but straight.


----------



## Idlewild (Jul 29, 2009)

Straight/Female/*BLACK*!
BAM! I think I win, but there's probably 2 or 3 other straight black chicks out there, right? RIGHT?!?


----------



## Superfoxy (Jul 29, 2009)

Straight. Now where are some female straight furries for me to yiff?  Any volunteers?


----------



## nobu (Jul 29, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> I think it's infectious.  Homosexuality is obviously a disease.



Whats the incubation period on that, i have people to warn.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Jul 29, 2009)

Zerulu said:


> Super good! Then we can use the coed showers together.



sorry for the late response, then we can fall asleep in the same bed without anything happening. high five.


----------



## yiffytimesnews (Jul 29, 2009)

I am straight and I am here. I have been a furry for at least 4 years, and would love to know any like minded women.


----------



## whitedeath...not official (Jul 29, 2009)

Im straight but not a official fur yet. plus how do u change your username xD.


----------



## lobosabio (Jul 29, 2009)

Can I just say fuck you to the lot of you and claim asexuality?


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Jul 29, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> I think it's infectious.  Homosexuality is obviously a disease.


Indeed it's infectious, just count how many of straight fur got infected by it!
Including myself.
It's just a matter of time!


----------



## Ceuper (Jul 29, 2009)

Not straight, never was.


----------



## Duality Jack (Jul 29, 2009)

So I am guessing the majority of furries are not Heterosexual? This is an odd thing as I have met only heterosexual furries IRL. *is Curious as to why*


----------



## Solitary Wolf (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm straight, but like Jashwa said, I'm new.


----------



## Zerulu (Jul 29, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> sorry for the late response, then we can fall asleep in the same bed without anything happening. high five.


Also: Pillowfights



Poet said:


> So I am guessing the majority of furries are not Heterosexual? This is an odd thing as I have met only heterosexual furries IRL. *is Curious as to why*


Heterosexuals are still the majority, but when you combine gay AND bi furries, they are in the majority. -shrug- Kind of like NYC's white population vs. minorities. On their own, there are more whities than anyone, but if you combine all the other races, they outnumber whites.

In anycase, I think most bi, male furries are just jailhouse gay anyways. 9_9 Just saying.


----------



## Archeva Hayate (Jul 29, 2009)

I am straight, but not necessarily 100%. Is it gay to like Chick herms? Like Tits, Dick, Cute not manly and a pussy?


----------



## TDK (Jul 29, 2009)

Violet FTW 

Straight/Male/Black <--- Best combo ever.

It's true about the longer your a fur the closer to the curve you get, i've been into the fandom offically for only 3 months and i'm hitting 0 to Gay in about 4 seconds. But thank god my Straight brakes still work.


----------



## Shindo (Jul 29, 2009)

Solitary Wolf said:


> *I'm straight*, but like Jashwa said, I'm new.



if you think we can change your sexuality i dont think you are too straight


----------



## Luna Silvertail (Jul 29, 2009)

>=3 
I defy the laws of furry-physics with my female-straightness.


----------



## WarMocK (Jul 29, 2009)

Luna Silvertail said:


> >=3
> I defy the laws of furry-physics with my female-straightness.


OMG, they changed the Furtrix! 8)


----------



## pixthor (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm Straight. Either that or I'm asexual. =P


----------



## Krevan (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm straight, got a cute vixen that needs lots o' kissing when I come home from the war <3


----------



## Shino (Jul 29, 2009)

*raises both hands and waves*

I'm not!!



Sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## nanokoex (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm straight.


----------



## SnowFox (Jul 29, 2009)

Straight furries? crazydog you crazy 

I used to be straight once.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Jul 29, 2009)

Zerulu said:


> Also: Pillowfights.



oh yes, what else? hmm, we can talk about guys, then wrestle in the dirt.


----------



## alicewater (Jul 29, 2009)

Fluory said:


> I'm too bisexual to be in this thread.


 
Me too. Even if I have a leaning towards men. :<


----------



## RoqsWolf (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm straight also


----------



## furrygamer84 (Jul 29, 2009)

kinda off topic...but I am curious of the ratio of peoples race that are furries. seems like mostly white people.

granted I can't tell from a forum post, but I have watched a few youtube vids of furry conventions and I only saw white people


----------



## blackfuredfox (Jul 29, 2009)

back on topic, what is the gay, bi, straight ratio?


----------



## RoqsWolf (Jul 29, 2009)

furrygamer84 said:


> kinda off topic...but I am curious of the ratio of peoples race that are furries. seems like mostly white people.
> 
> granted I can't tell from a forum post, but I have watched a few youtube vids of furry conventions and I only saw white people


Well im PArt hispanic and part white


----------



## Orbyss (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm just staring at this thread.  And again, I have to ask -- myself and everyone here -- what the fuck is the obsession with sexuality?  So you get aroused at certain things.  Amazing.  And certainly all-important, right?

Doesn't anyone think it's a little, you know, _much_?  It seems like a lot of people base a good portion of who they are on what gets their gonads, particularly in the furry fandom.  Granted, we're apes (I don't want to hear who's a goddamn wolf, giraffe, big mouth bass, etc.), and thus predisposed to sexual fixation, but don't we also have the cerebral means to figure out _that may not be all there is, _even in the mating game_? _  Ideals aside, even.  I personally make my life with those I connect to, not who I get boners for, and this is based on who they are, what they possess at their cores, as people.

'Straight,' 'bi,' 'gay,' whatever the hell label it gets, all it means is what you spunk fastest over.  Even those terms are offensive.  Straight?  What makes someone who craves carnal contact with the opposite sex 'straight'?  And terms like 'gay,' 'queer,' 'fag'...I don't need to continue.  Hetero/homosexual is dry and objective, at least.  And to identify yourself _proudly_ by displaying these specific urges?  

Please, think about it.  Really.


----------



## Fluory (Jul 29, 2009)

furrygamer84 said:


> kinda off topic...but I am curious of the ratio of peoples race that are furries. seems like mostly white people.
> 
> granted I can't tell from a forum post, but I have watched a few youtube vids of furry conventions and I only saw white people



I'm a Latin American; but you raise a good point. You don't see a lot of non-whites around. I was kind of thinking of making a "what's your ethnicity topic." Could be interesting. Or it could just be a ton of white dudes.


----------



## Cotoncandie (Jul 29, 2009)

Luna Silvertail said:


> >=3
> I defy the laws of furry-physics with my female-straightness.



Me too. lawl.


----------



## Archeva Hayate (Jul 29, 2009)

Orbyss said:


> I'm just staring at this thread.  And again, I have to ask -- myself and everyone here -- what the fuck is the obsession with sexuality?  So you get aroused at certain things.  Amazing.  And certainly all-important, right?
> 
> Doesn't anyone think it's a little, you know, _much_?  It seems like a lot of people base a good portion of who they are on what gets their gonads, particularly in the furry fandom.  Granted, we're apes (I don't want to hear who's a goddamn wolf, giraffe, big mouth bass, etc.), and thus predisposed to sexual fixation, but don't we also have the cerebral means to figure out _that may not be all there is, _even in the mating game_? _  Ideals aside, even.  I personally make my life with those I connect to, not who I get boners for, and this is based on who they are, what they possess at their cores, as people.
> 
> ...



Truly, it's a private matter. But to find out who is, no problem, that's not bad, that's making sure, it can even prevent problem in the future.
Not to say we should go and ask everyone, GAY OR STRAIGHT. but to say so in a specific area isn't to bad.


----------



## Lazydabear (Jul 30, 2009)

I am straight.


----------



## Nargle (Jul 30, 2009)

Orbyss said:


> I'm just staring at this thread.  And again, I have to ask -- myself and everyone here -- what the fuck is the obsession with sexuality?  So you get aroused at certain things.  Amazing.  And certainly all-important, right?
> 
> Doesn't anyone think it's a little, you know, _much_?  It seems like a lot of people base a good portion of who they are on what gets their gonads, particularly in the furry fandom.  Granted, we're apes (I don't want to hear who's a goddamn wolf, giraffe, big mouth bass, etc.), and thus predisposed to sexual fixation, but don't we also have the cerebral means to figure out _that may not be all there is, _even in the mating game_? _  Ideals aside, even.  I personally make my life with those I connect to, not who I get boners for, and this is based on who they are, what they possess at their cores, as people.
> 
> ...




**Shrug** It's just another personality aspect. And it's not all about showing off what turns you on, people like to identify with each other that have similar interests. Like, how I get all giddy when I find out a person I'm talking to is a dog nerd, too. Also, for a lot of teens and young adults, sexuality is a sensitive subject that comes with a lot of insecurity. People need to feel accepted and such, and like to confide in others about it. I mean, come on, for a lot of people around the common furry age group, sex is sort of a big thing in life. Always has been, even before gays, furries, etc. were largely accepted in society. Fifty years ago teenage girls were still chatting about boys and teenage boys were obsessing over girls.

I think you're either over simplifying it, or not simplifying it enough. It's more then just showing off what turns you on, it's about connecting with people similar to you that you can feel comfortable with, and it's just the same as any other interest groups all being interested about the same thing, like furry for example.


----------



## Orbyss (Jul 30, 2009)

Nargle said:


> **Shrug** It's just another personality aspect. And it's not all about showing off what turns you on, people like to identify with each other that have similar interests. Like, how I get all giddy when I find out a person I'm talking to is a dog nerd, too. Also, for a lot of teens and young adults, sexuality is a sensitive subject that comes with a lot of insecurity. People need to feel accepted and such, and like to confide in others about it. I mean, come on, for a lot of people around the common furry age group, sex is sort of a big thing in life. Always has been, even before gays, furries, etc. were largely accepted in society. Fifty years ago teenage girls were still chatting about boys and teenage boys were obsessing over girls.
> 
> I think you're either over simplifying it, or not simplifying it enough. It's more then just showing off what turns you on, it's about connecting with people similar to you that you can feel comfortable with, and it's just the same as any other interest groups all being interested about the same thing, like furry for example.



That's sort of missing the point I was making, but that's ok.  And I'm just too tired to clarify.

Carry on.


----------



## KaiFox (Jul 30, 2009)

Straight. There are plenty of straight guys on here, just much less of a percentage than usual. lol


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jul 30, 2009)

Straight.
Female.
Engaged to a skinny, tan, non-fur guy.


----------



## Yandere (Jul 30, 2009)

I'm straight!!


----------



## InuAkiko (Jul 30, 2009)

Violet Virtue said:


> Straight/Female/*BLACK*!
> BAM! I think I win, but there's probably 2 or 3 other straight black chicks out there, right? RIGHT?!?



WINNAR.

Also, homosexuality isn't a disease. Most of you are just jailhouse gay. Kidding, love you all<3

Gay female here. No, you can't watch. Get that camera off my lawn.


----------



## KaiFox (Jul 30, 2009)

InuAkiko said:


> WINNAR.
> 
> Also, homosexuality isn't a disease. Most of you are just jailhouse gay. Kidding, love you all<3
> 
> Gay female here. No, you can't watch. Get that camera off my lawn.


 
This thread's for guys who are into women, so if you're a women who's into women, then we agree on something.  XD


----------



## InuAkiko (Jul 30, 2009)

Hitman344 said:


> This thread's for guys who are into women, so if you're a women who's into women, then we agree on something.  XD



Exactly! *grabs a beer and turns on ESPN*


----------



## KaiFox (Jul 30, 2009)

InuAkiko said:


> Exactly! *grabs a beer and turns on ESPN*


 
That sounds like a plan! XD


----------



## Yandere (Jul 30, 2009)

InuAkiko said:


> Gay female here. No, you can't watch. Get that camera off my lawn.


Lulz. XDDDD


----------



## InuAkiko (Jul 30, 2009)

DeadBunneh said:


> Lulz. XDDDD



You'd be surprised at how many try XD


----------



## Duality Jack (Jul 30, 2009)

Personally Beer and Hockey are a great combo. (stereotypical I know But i love it)


----------



## Yandere (Jul 30, 2009)

InuAkiko said:


> You'd be surprised at how many try XD


Lol, I bet. XD


----------



## KaiFox (Jul 30, 2009)

Poet said:


> Personally Beer and Hockey are a great combo. (stereotypical I know But i love it)


 
Hey, another hockey fan on FAF??? Hell yeah, that's why you see Molson ads running during every TV break on Sportsnet or CBC. It's way better than ESPN, no contest.

You're a Sens fan? Or Toronto or what team?


----------



## InuAkiko (Jul 30, 2009)

Hitman344 said:


> Hey, another hockey fan on FAF???



Make that three. Don't have a hardcore fave team, as I went and saw many play back when I was younger. I live like an hour from where the Wolves play, love them. As for NHL I like Jersey, Chicago, Phoenix.


----------



## KaiFox (Jul 30, 2009)

InuAkiko said:


> Make that three. Don't have a hardcore fave team, as I went and saw many play back when I was younger. I live like an hour from where the Wolves play, love them. As for NHL I like Jersey, Chicago, Phoenix.


 
That's awesome, you're officially the coolest woman on this site.   I'm a hardcore Calgary Flames fan living in Chicago (it sucked to be out here when the Flames lost to the Hawks in the first round, but I wore my Flames jersey around the halls of my school with pride).

I've actually been a Wolves fan since 1998.  I was at Game 7 of the 98 IHL finals against the Detroit Vipers when they won the cup, and I was at Game 5 of the 2002 AHL finals when they won the game in double overtime to clinch the title.  That was the second best hockey game I've ever been to.  The best game I've ever been to is when the Flames played the Hawks at the UC on March 16th, 2007, and the Flames won 4 - 2 and I got to hear it from all the fans.  It was awesome.


----------



## InuAkiko (Jul 30, 2009)

Hitman344 said:


> I've actually been a Wolves fan since 1998.  I was at Game 7 of the 98 IHL finals against the Detroit Vipers when they won the cup, and I was at Game 5 of the 2002 AHL finals when they won the game in double overtime to clinch the title.



Holy hell, lucky bastard. And yay I'm cool! XD

*scrambles to say something on topic for the thread*
Ummmmm, I'm still gayXD And I'm pretty sure mine is the smallest of gender/orientation groups in this fandom.


----------



## KaiFox (Jul 30, 2009)

InuAkiko said:


> Holy hell, lucky bastard. And yay I'm cool! XD
> 
> *scrambles to say something on topic for the thread*
> Ummmmm, I'm still gayXD And I'm pretty sure mine is the smallest of gender/orientation groups in this fandom.


 
You're a female hockey fan.  You're the epitome of cool in my book 

And yeah, I used to go to a lot of Wolves games back in the days of  Steve Maltais, Chris Marinucci, Tim Breslin (R.I.P), and Wendell Young.  I actually played youth organized hockey with Wendell's son Matt.  He's a goalie too, and we played a season on the same team and Wendell was an assistant coach.  It was awesome   His son's a nice kid too, good family.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jul 30, 2009)

InuAkiko said:


> Gay female here. No, you can't watch. Get that camera off my lawn.



No!


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Jul 30, 2009)

InuAkiko said:


> Ummmmm, I'm still gayXD And I'm pretty sure mine is the smallest of gender/orientation groups in this fandom.



Straight males are a smaller part of the fandom than gay females. Even rarer still are straight females. Also hockey, meh, football is where it's at (Soccer for you Americans). Although American football is cool too. Love the superbowl.


----------



## Zerulu (Jul 30, 2009)

InuAkiko said:


> Also, homosexuality isn't a disease. Most of you are just jailhouse gay. Kidding, love you all<3


THIS.

Furries will not give you the gay.

Your lack of getting any from the opposite sex will give you the gay.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Jul 30, 2009)

Zerulu said:


> THIS.
> 
> Furries will not give you the gay.
> 
> Your lack of getting any from the opposite sex will give you the gay.



No, you're born with the gay. Blame your parents for giving it to you :B


----------



## Archeva Hayate (Jul 30, 2009)

InuAkiko said:


> WINNAR.
> 
> Also, homosexuality isn't a disease. Most of you are just jailhouse gay. Kidding, love you all<3
> 
> Gay female here. No, you can't watch. Get that camera off my lawn.



But the lawn is where ALL the action starts...


----------



## Ego Draconis (Jul 30, 2009)

I'm 100% straight! Although I wouldn't really think of myself as a furry... all I care about is Dragons  Saddens me a little that there's so few straight female Dragons to have a chat with though!


----------



## Jelly (Jul 30, 2009)

I think I'm straight. I guess.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Jul 30, 2009)

crazydog said:


> now for some females? thats gonna be rare



Methinks this is OP's roundabout way of trying to pick up chicks online.

Oh, and straight.


----------



## Danale (Jul 30, 2009)

Someone once explained to me that the reason there are so many gay males in the furry fandom is because one of the first furry convention organizers were gay themselves. They wanted to ensure the convention was extremely gay-friendly (this was maybe 10 years ago when gay-bashing was much more prevalent than it is today), and of course they invited all of their gay friends to come.

Now, imagine for a moment back in time before the furry fandom reputation became so tainted and was just a bunch of people who love animals and cartoons, well, that sort of thing is appealing to pretty much everyone. It just so happens, according to the person who told me all this, is that the first people to appreciate furry and go to cons in such bulk were these gay people.

I suppose that's just one theory, though. Obviously the furry fandom attracts all races, ages, religions and orientations, but "the squeakiest wheel gets the grease." If it were somehow accurate to poll every single person remotely related to furry, you would probably find that the bulk are straight, anyhow (just how general statistics go).

Anyways, as for me, I'm straight, but I'm also a girl. I think it's more acceptable for women to be into animals and cartoons; we're the ones given stuffed animals as kids, while boys are given G.I. Joes.


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 30, 2009)

Straight pride representin twenny-fo-sev~


----------



## InuAkiko (Jul 30, 2009)

Ego Draconis said:


> I'm 100% straight! Although I wouldn't really think of myself as a furry... all I care about is Dragons  Saddens me a little that there's so few straight female Dragons to have a chat with though!


 
I know one or two. But you're not going to be able to 'pick them up,' if that was your intention =P

Also, I agree with Danale. She raises a very good point.


----------



## Zerulu (Jul 30, 2009)

Ishnuvalok said:


> No, you're born with the gay. Blame your parents for giving it to you :B


I meant jailhouse gay.


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 30, 2009)

Zerulu said:


> I meant jailhouse gay.



Transitory bisexualism?


----------



## ShadowWeaver (Jul 30, 2009)

So then I'm not suppose to post here. Wouldn't it be easier just to make a poll?


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Jul 30, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Straight pride representin twenny-fo-sev~



You liar~



Zerulu said:


> I meant jailhouse gay.



Ohh, well. That doesn't count. According to men as long as you're the one "on top" it's totally not gay :V


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 30, 2009)

Ishnuvalok said:


> Ohh, well. That doesn't count. According to men as long as you're the one "on top" it's totally not gay :V



Unless the balls are touching.  Then god help you.


----------



## Ego Draconis (Jul 30, 2009)

Danale said:


> Anyways, as for me, I'm straight, but I'm also a girl. I think it's more acceptable for women to be into animals and cartoons; we're the ones given stuffed animals as kids, while boys are given G.I. Joes.


 
Ewww I'm supposed to fantasize about G.I. Joes ? My life's been a big fat lie :3


----------



## Orbyss (Jul 30, 2009)

Ego Draconis said:


> I'm 100% straight! Although I wouldn't really think of myself as a furry... all I care about is Dragons  Saddens me a little that there's so few straight female Dragons to have a chat with though!



I think you'll be majorly disappointed to find that there are probably _no_ female dragons, and you'll have to settle for a _Homo sapiens_ eventually.

I don't know how difficult the sex would be.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Jul 30, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Unless the balls are touching.  Then god help you.



Ah yes, you are correct.


----------



## argetlam42 (Jul 30, 2009)

hi, straight if you don't believe me you can check my fave gallery. 100% boob girls.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Jul 30, 2009)

argetlam42 said:


> hi, straight if you don't believe me you can check my fave gallery. 100% boob girls.



We have no way of checking your gallery nubcake.


----------



## SnowFox (Jul 30, 2009)

I'm completely straight if you don't believe me ask my boyfriend.


----------



## Kangamutt (Jul 30, 2009)

argetlam42 said:


> hi, straight if you don't believe me you can check my fave gallery. 100% boob girls.



Well this just drips with insecurity. :3


----------



## crazydog (Jul 30, 2009)

Uro said:


> It's all an illusion.


 what?? its an illusion  that your gay? it looks pretty obvious to me...oh and nice fursuit btw its cool.


----------



## shakyartist (Jul 31, 2009)

I've done stuff with guys but I only find myself actually attracted to women, so I consider myself straight


----------



## blackfuredfox (Jul 31, 2009)

shakyartist said:


> I've done stuff with guys but I only find myself actually attracted to women, so I consider myself straight



what what what what, do you mean by "stuff?"


----------



## pixthor (Jul 31, 2009)

I'm straight.


----------



## AlexInsane (Jul 31, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Unless the balls are touching.  Then god help you.



My balls are touching RIGHT NOW.

O FUCK, WHAT DO I DO


----------



## blackfuredfox (Jul 31, 2009)

AlexInsane said:


> My balls are touching RIGHT NOW.
> 
> O FUCK, WHAT DO I DO



QUICK CUT THEM OFF AND PLACE THEM IN SAFTEY DEPOSIT BOXES, ITS YOUR ONLY HOPE.


----------



## AlexInsane (Jul 31, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> QUICK CUT THEM OFF AND PLACE THEM IN SAFTEY DEPOSIT BOXES, ITS YOUR ONLY HOPE.



Should I send one to Russia and explode the other one in my microwave?


----------



## blackfuredfox (Jul 31, 2009)

AlexInsane said:


> Should I send one to Russia and explode the other one in my microwave?



make a video to, for educational purposes so them kids know what to do. oh and Siberia


----------



## shakyartist (Jul 31, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> what what what what, do you mean by "stuff?"


 

*naughty look* nothing... XD Well I've made out with a guy before. But that's just cause I like making out. nothing to do with the fact that he was a guy


----------



## blackfuredfox (Jul 31, 2009)

shakyartist said:


> *naughty look* nothing... XD Well I've made out with a guy before. But that's just cause I like making out. nothing to do with the fact that he was a guy



still, you have a light bit of gay,*takes off doctor glasses* i give you seven months before it develops into fullblown gay, there are ways to supress it, but i advise against them.


----------



## Superfoxy (Jul 31, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> QUICK CUT THEM OFF AND PLACE THEM IN SAFTEY DEPOSIT BOXES, ITS YOUR ONLY HOPE.



L. O. L. 

That's going in my sig too.


----------



## shakyartist (Jul 31, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> still, you have a light bit of gay,*takes off doctor glasses* i give you seven months before it develops into fullblown gay, there are ways to supress it, but i advise against them.


 
give it to me straight doc (Wow, oxymoron XD) Is it serious?


----------



## AlexInsane (Jul 31, 2009)

shakyartist said:


> give it to me straight doc (Wow, oxymoron XD) Is it serious?



Oh, it's serious all right, serious like that other fatal disease that we haven't discovered a cure to yet whose name starts with a c. 

Serious gay, serious business.


----------



## shakyartist (Jul 31, 2009)

AlexInsane said:


> Oh, it's serious all right, serious like that other fatal disease that we haven't discovered a cure to yet whose name starts with a c.
> 
> Serious gay, serious business.


 
*gasp* Don't state the name! It is too terrifying!


----------



## makmakmob (Jul 31, 2009)

I USED TO BE STRAIGHT DAMNIT.


----------



## I am a communist (Jul 31, 2009)

I'm one of the whole 10 furries that are straight as well.


----------



## Mojotaian (Aug 1, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> finding a straight furry is like finding a straight guy in a San Fracisco Navy Recuritment Office.


 
Then I must be a rarity... Seeing as straight people are as rare as you describe...


----------



## LucidDarkness (Aug 1, 2009)

I'm predominately straight.. I call myself bisexual, usually, but just because that's easier than saying "I'm attracted to girls, though I can securely say whether or not a guy is physically attractive. Also, I'd be open to dating a male, assuming that him and I fell in love.."

It's that whole open-mind thing combined with the belief that love is blind.


----------



## Entrex (Aug 1, 2009)

Straight here


----------



## blackfuredfox (Aug 1, 2009)

AlexInsane said:


> Oh, it's serious all right, serious like that other fatal disease that we haven't discovered a cure to yet whose name starts with a c.
> 
> Serious gay, serious business.


hey, whoa, im the doc, i had to wait for is check to pass.


shakyartist said:


> give it to me straight doc (Wow, oxymoron XD) Is it serious?





shakyartist said:


> *gasp* Don't state the name! It is too terrifying!



well, i have an experimental surgery, where we inject you with small amounts of gay through supositories, hourly. or direct injection of concentrated gay to over flow your body's gay capacity and blow all they gay out in one fell swoop, but it comes out *points* down there. along with some bones.


----------



## Lemoncholic (Aug 1, 2009)

No, PEELS HERE!

I don't fit into this straight fur thing, I'm part of the majority


----------



## pixthor (Aug 1, 2009)

STRAIGHT PRIDE!!!!!!!!!!!! roflmfao I had to say it.


----------



## FoxPhantom (Aug 1, 2009)

I'm straight.

and I don't think you need a thread to find them ether. ( my own personal answer)


----------



## El Furicuazo (Aug 1, 2009)

If with straight you mean heterosexual, count me in!


----------



## shakyartist (Aug 1, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> hey, whoa, im the doc, i had to wait for is check to pass.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I'm willing to try. how much does this procedure cost?


----------



## The Grey One (Aug 1, 2009)

Straight here too.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Aug 1, 2009)

shakyartist said:


> I'm willing to try. how much does this procedure cost?



1 blowtorch, 60 pounds of composite metal, 50 feet of medical tubing, firm seat like cushions, about 80 cubic feet, 1 square foot of plexi-glass, electrical equipment for flash lights Geiger counters and a small computer, a Trench Knife, $43 dollars, a bottle of Robitussin, 1 pound of air, 6 pounds of kyrptonite, 1 bottle of pain killers, a blue jump suit, a doctor coat, doctor glasses, a satellite dish, morphine, no really lots and lots of morphine you're going to want it, and the key to a Volkswagen Thing.


----------



## shakyartist (Aug 1, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> 1 blowtorch, 60 pounds of composite metal, 50 feet of medical tubing, firm seat like cushions, about 80 cubic feet, 1 square foot of plexi-glass, electrical equipment for flash lights Geiger counters and a small computer, a Trench Knife, $43 dollars, a bottle of Robitussin, 1 pound of air, 6 pounds of kyrptonite, 1 bottle of pain killers, a blue jump suit, a doctor coat, doctor glasses, a satellite dish, morphine, no really lots and lots of morphine you're going to want it, and the key to a Volkswagen Thing.


 
Shi... I mean... sure. Let me just go get those *whispers under breath*"Now where can I steal all of this from"


----------



## blackfuredfox (Aug 1, 2009)

shakyartist said:


> Shi... I mean... sure. Let me just go get those *whispers under breath*"Now where can I steal all of this from"



and getting the air is very important, remember it must weigh 1 pound, if you need my help on how to attain that then i must add a few more things.


----------



## shakyartist (Aug 1, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> and getting the air is very important, remember it must weigh 1 pound, if you need my help on how to attain that then i must add a few more things.


 
Just tell me and I'll try my best to get it as soon as I can


----------



## blackfuredfox (Aug 1, 2009)

shakyartist said:


> Just tell me and I'll try my best to get it as soon as I can



damnit, get six pounds of water then take it apart, you will have 4 pounds of hydrogen and 1 pound of O2. now i will also need nuclear reactor coolant, scrap metal, a drill, another blowtorch, schematics for Nikola Tesla's coil and Death Ray, a DeLorian, the flux capacitor, a vest, Nuka-Cola clear, a wig, Mr. Crowley's keys, a double barrel shotgun and it must be intact so i can break it, a moon rock, and FINALLY some duct tape to hold this all together.


----------



## shakyartist (Aug 1, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> damnit, get six pounds of water then take it apart, you will have 4 pounds of hydrogen and 1 pound of O2. now i will also need nuclear reactor coolant, scrap metal, a drill, another blowtorch, schematics for Nikola Tesla's coil and Death Ray, a DeLorian, the flux capacitor, a vest, Nuka-Cola clear, a wig, Mr. Crowley's keys, a double barrel shotgun and it must be intact so i can break it, a moon rock, and FINALLY some duct tape to hold this all together.


 
Alright guys bring em in *Semi-truck backs up containing all the stuff... second Semi-truck backs up containing the duct tape* All set


----------



## blackfuredfox (Aug 1, 2009)

shakyartist said:


> Alright guys bring em in *Semi-truck backs up containing all the stuff... second Semi-truck backs up containing the duct tape* All set



*shift through stuff* what the fuck, this is the wrong tape, i need BIO-HAZARD SUIT DUCT TAPE, you know what if your not serious about his ill just take all this stuff and leave you to deal with it.


----------



## huskypupy (Aug 2, 2009)

crazydog said:


> im intrested in how many straight furries there are around in the fandom. if your a straight fur post here so i can get an idea of how many there are thanks help is apprecated!:-D


 
HAHA XD OMG best joke ever...ROFLMAO!!


----------



## Lukar (Aug 2, 2009)

crazydog said:


> im intrested in how many straight furries there are around  in the fandom. if your a straight fur post here so i can get an idea of how many there are thanks help is apprecated!:-D



Your chances of finding a straight furry here are equivalent to the chances of a nerd getting laid.


----------



## Organic Sprout (Aug 2, 2009)

I'm straight
=D
And a girl, too.

I'm a statistic!


----------



## Zerulu (Aug 2, 2009)

Lukar said:


> Your chances of finding a straight furry here are equivalent to the chances of a nerd getting laid.



I like nerds. :c


----------



## Timitei (Aug 2, 2009)

I'm a straight GIRL.
*cue gasps of horror*


----------



## Darkwing (Aug 2, 2009)

Lukar said:


> Your chances of finding a straight furry here are equivalent to the chances of a nerd getting laid.



Very accurate statistics, Lukar.


----------



## Blue2k (Aug 2, 2009)

Since every conversation I'm involved in goes to hell: Hello, I'm Blue. Not sure if you'd be able to find any straight furs (maybe 2 or 3 like the ones above). The rest of the furry community is too busy looking at gay yiff at the moment. Please leave a message after the tone.


----------



## Jelly (Aug 2, 2009)

Lukar said:


> Your chances of finding a straight furry here are equivalent to the chances of a nerd getting laid.



Oh, nerds get laid.
There are nerd chicks and nerd boys.
And they get together.






And something gross happens, I don't want to talk about it anymore, okay?


----------



## Nocturne (Aug 2, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> Oh, nerds get laid.
> There are nerd chicks and nerd boys.
> And they get together.
> 
> ...



Nerd sex is the best sex.


----------



## ZentratheFox (Aug 2, 2009)

Straight AND a fox.

TIME PARADOX


----------



## StainMcGorver (Aug 2, 2009)

Yeah. There's like, one straight furry in one hundred. And if you ever go to a con, there are NO straight furries anywhere. Because... we all know well what happens at cons. That's why furries' suits smell bad.


----------



## Jelly (Aug 2, 2009)

Nocturne said:


> Nerd sex is the best sex.



Cite sources, plzthx.


----------



## Zerulu (Aug 2, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> Cite sources, plzthx.



_Revenge of the Nerds_, obviously.

Also, my bedroom. B]


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 2, 2009)

ZentratheFox said:


> Straight AND a fox.
> 
> TIME PARADOX


 
Not so.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Aug 2, 2009)

IM HERE AND IM QUEER.


----------



## VengeanceZ (Aug 2, 2009)

Well, you can say I'm bi. Although I fall into the "gay" category more... hmmm *lick* lol.


----------



## Jelly (Aug 2, 2009)

jesusfish2007 said:


> IM HERE AND IM QUEER.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LQgGUEnMZrg&feature=related#t=3m12s
A CUTER WAY TO SAY SOMETHING REALLY CLICHE
(Enjoy the omake ending, I guess.)
SLOT.



Zerulu said:


> Also, my bedroom. B]





jellyhurwit said:


> Cite sources, plzthx.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Aug 2, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LQgGUEnMZrg&feature=related#t=3m12s
> A CUTER WAY TO SAY SOMETHING REALLY CLICHE
> (Enjoy the omake ending, I guess.)
> SLOT.


 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vyFSdj1J5Vw


----------



## selkie (Aug 2, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LQgGUEnMZrg&feature=related#t=3m12s
> A CUTER WAY TO SAY SOMETHING REALLY CLICHE
> (Enjoy the omake ending, I guess.)
> SLOT.




_What_? hurhurhur


So anyways, contrary to all the "lol gud luck finding str8 furrys" there seem to be quite a few.


----------



## Jelly (Aug 2, 2009)

jesusfish2007 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vyFSdj1J5Vw



Yeah, its a Japanese learning course based around Full Metal Jacket.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LQgGUEnMZrg&feature=related#t=53s


----------



## Jelly (Aug 2, 2009)

selkie said:


> _What_? hurhurhur
> 
> 
> So anyways, contrary to all the "lol gud luck finding str8 furrys" there seem to be quite a few.



You
laugh
like
a
bonehead
lol.

Yeah, they're the majority. I don't get it either.
Because, like, I have these two gay friends and they're always like "YOURE GAY BECAUSE YOURE A FURRY." And then I'm all "no, please, I-" and then they try to set me up with one of their nasty misshapen friends and I try to run away all night, but the liquor slows me down and I'm getting kind of old. :C


----------



## selkie (Aug 2, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> You
> laugh
> like
> a
> ...



Yukyuk. :3



jellyhurwit said:


> Yeah, they're the majority. I don't get it either.
> Because, like, I have these two gay friends and they're always like "YOURE GAY BECAUSE YOURE A FURRY." And then I'm all "no, please, I-" and then they try to set me up with one of their nasty misshapen friends and I try to run away all night, but the liquor slows me down and I'm getting kind of old. :C



You're just playing hard to get, slot.


----------



## BaronWise (Aug 3, 2009)

Do I risk being shunned by saying I'm a straightfur? *paces in circles whilst debating the topic with himself*


----------



## NeroFox1989 (Aug 3, 2009)

Straight here
...or as straight as far as being furry goes  cuz you have to be at least a LITTLE off to even find this fandom...
I definately would NOT sex up a dude
If I was grinding a fursuit to then find out that there was a guy inside it I think I would go cry in a corner in the fedal position for a while.
So with that said, yea I find furchicks pretty hot
so...MOSTLY straight??
peace!


----------



## SnowFox (Aug 3, 2009)

Y'all straightfags better not be breedin' in my FAF :|


----------



## Ichigo Rayne (Aug 3, 2009)

Straight as in what? I am a female who likes males only lol. In that i am straight. Ha ha ha ha ha


----------



## Ratte (Aug 3, 2009)

Straight as a hula-hoop.  :3


----------



## Superfoxy (Aug 3, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Straight as a hula-hoop.  :3



*Cries* But Ratte sounds so hawt! Damn. [/sucking up]

Anyways, I'd like to change my answer from earlier in the thread. I now consider myself bi. That's what the furry does, it induces faggotry. It'll get ya to some degree, it's just a matter of time. WATCH OUT STRAIGHT FURRIES! RUN AWAY! THE GAY'LL GET YA! Anyways, if there's so many gay and bi furries, then would we go extinct from self-selection if there's some genetic inclination for interest in furry? Anyway, if you're a guy, and you have a female fursona, IT MEANS THAT YOU'RE FUCKING GAY(OR BI)! All your denials don't mean shit. Just so you know. Thanks.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Aug 3, 2009)

What's the 'straight' crap you people are talking about?


----------



## Ratte (Aug 4, 2009)

The Superfoxy Genius said:


> *Cries* But Ratte sounds so hawt! Damn. [/sucking up]



Ohi thar :V


----------



## Superfoxy (Aug 4, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Ohi thar :V



Hi yourself, sexy rodent girl. *blows kiss* 

Okay, moving on, so I'm not accused of stalking....


----------



## Zerulu (Aug 4, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> Y'all straightfags better not be breedin' in my FAF :|



SUDDENLY

BABIES


----------



## bozzles (Aug 4, 2009)

I'M NOT STRAIGHT BUT I HAVE A GIRLFRIEND


----------



## LucidDarkness (Aug 4, 2009)

I had a baby once..... It was delicious..


----------



## Zerulu (Aug 4, 2009)

bozzles said:


> I'M NOT STRAIGHT BUT I HAVE A GIRLFRIEND



Well aren't you a special snowflake.



LucidDarkness said:


> I had a baby once..... It was delicious..



Dead baby jokes are sooooo 8th grade. Psha.


----------



## LucidDarkness (Aug 4, 2009)

Zerulu said:


> Dead baby jokes are sooooo 8th grade. Psha.



Got to hold on to the nostalgia.


----------



## Zerulu (Aug 4, 2009)

LucidDarkness said:


> Got to hold on to the nostalgia.



Or I could punch you in the chin. >:C


----------



## LucidDarkness (Aug 4, 2009)

Zerulu said:


> Or I could punch you in the chin. >:C


MY CHIN WOULD DEVOUR YOUR PUNY FIST!!!

...I need to lay of the chocolate for real. >_<


----------



## Zerulu (Aug 4, 2009)

LucidDarkness said:


> MY CHIN WOULD DEVOUR YOUR PUNY FIST!!!
> 
> ...I need to lay of the chocolate for real. >_<



WHO DO YOU THINK YOU ARE? THE CRIMSON CHIN? BECAUSE YOU'RE NOT.

Caps means I am yelling.


----------



## Kaamos (Aug 4, 2009)

...


----------



## LucidDarkness (Aug 4, 2009)

You tell me making a dead baby joke is too immature, but you make reference to Fairly Odd Parents like it's totally the legit thing to do. >_>


----------



## Zerulu (Aug 4, 2009)

LucidDarkness said:


> You tell me making a dead baby joke is too immature, but you make reference to Fairly Odd Parents like it's totally the legit thing to do. >_>



Well. Duh.


----------



## LucidDarkness (Aug 4, 2009)

Was that a point for me, or do I stand corrected? :/


----------



## Superfoxy (Aug 4, 2009)

LucidDarkness said:


> Was that a point for me, or do I stand corrected? :/



No points for you. Go play in traffic.


----------



## X (Aug 4, 2009)

im like, 98% straight irl.

i only cross the line for drawn characters (and very few of them at that.)


----------

